
Show HN: LensAI as a marketing tool that grabs every customer's attention - LensAI
Hi, Y Combinator Community!<p>I am Pavel, a co-founder of LensAI. I want to introduce you to a new affiliate marketing platform I am currently building with my team of engineers that turns image and video content into an interactive shopping experience.<p>We are building the LensAI product to give Advertisers an innovative way to turn around the current tendency of their ads being ignored.<p>LensAI Technology&#x27;s prime focus is to oppose causes that minimize the chances of the advertisement being viewed. We aim to boost any advertising strategy as we fight ad blindness and ad irrelevance and provide Advertisers with a tool that helps them to sell their products in the times of the world&#x27;s overproduction.<p>Studies show that desire to shop often comes from the visual content we explore, that is why we created a new ad format that is hyper-relevant to the content and being delivered in that perfect moment of the content inspiration.<p>We taught AI to perform both content and context analysis. We also enabled it with a function to automatically deliver our AI-powered ads, and they are embedded straight into the detected product from image or video content in real-time!<p>Here is the project link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lens-ai.com
Please, make sure you stop at Slide #2 at lens-ai.com to see how my technology works on the famous &quot;Diana&quot; movie trailer.<p>We are on ProductHunt: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;upcoming&#x2F;lensai<p>Let me know your thoughts!
======
throwaway888abc
I would pay monthly fee for your technology if works for me by actually
removing ads.

~~~
LensAI
LensAI Technology is for Advertisers to advertise; it is not an Ad Blocker.
Digital ads are how Publishers get paid for their efforts. I am here to help
both.

